# Can a baby doll ram breed an icelandic ewe?



## Faith Hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Seriously, I need advice.  I am trying to find a ram for my icelandic ewes.  They are 26 inches to the shoulder.  The ram I have found is a baby doll ram born this spring.  He is 24 inches tall.  What I need to know is, is it possible for him to do the deed?  I haven't seen him; the seller lives about an hour away.  So can a miniature breed of sheep breed a larger breed of sheep?


----------



## Alicia G (Nov 20, 2012)

Well I would think with only a 2 inch difference that he should be able to get the deed done.... but I dont know much of the sheep world..


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes Babydoll rams can breed any size ewe. My neighbor bred his Babydoll ram to his flock of Montadale ewes (I have one lamb out of that cross--she's in my avatar). And there's another member on here that breeds her Babydoll ram to her Suffolk ewes (the largest sheep breed).

But Babydolls aren't actually miniature sheep--they're the original sized Southdowns...the American Southdowns you see today were bred taller from the Babydolls.


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 20, 2012)

No problem at all.....

One year our little ram lamb Cheviot got to half our flock of grade suffolk ewes. Every one of them was twice his size!!


----------



## Faith Hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks guys!  It is so great to be able to come here and ask questions.  I have been googling all kinds of combinations of words to see if I could find out anything, but I had no luck.  

I am glad to know that this will work.  (You should have heard the conversation I had with the seller to try to discuss this question!  )

We have not decided for sure, but I think we will probably try it out.  He is offering a female baby doll who is unrelated to go with him for just a little extra $$.  I don't reallly need her, but my 10 year old daughter thinks it would be fun!  We shall see.


----------

